# Worldmark on Ebay - How can they identify specific location?



## Cathyb (Dec 22, 2008)

I was scanning Ebay timeshares for sale for the first time in ages.  I noticed several Worldmark properties identified with specific locations such as Worldmark Las Vegas or Worldmark Kauai.  

How can an advertiser do this when you get credits and then get in line to use those credits at those locations.  Isn't that false advertising?


----------



## rhonda (Dec 22, 2008)

It is a workaround due to eBay's limitations on selling "clubs" vs "single property" locations.


----------



## cruisin (Dec 22, 2008)

That is the only way Ebay will let them sell credits, selling WM memberships without stating a location is currently against Ebay policy, some months ago, ebay removed all listings and the sellers had to go this route, same thing with one time use credits.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 22, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> I was scanning Ebay timeshares for sale for the first time in ages.  I noticed several Worldmark properties identified with specific locations such as Worldmark Las Vegas or Worldmark Kauai.
> 
> How can an advertiser do this when you get credits and then get in line to use those credits at those locations.  Isn't that false advertising?



I think the listers for those auctions do that because eBay will not accept a timeshare auction that does not show a specific location.  If they don't provide a specific location, eBay yanks the listing.


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 22, 2008)

Thank you.  It seems a bit archaic with the various credit/point programs around.  One would think they could reprogram their base and add a 'column' for the point/credit programs.


----------

